# banshee lässt sich nicht kompillieren

## flammenflitzer

```
flammenflitzer olaf # emerge banshee -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/banshee-1.4.3  USE="aac -boo -daap -doc encode flac ipod mad -mtp -podcast test vorbis" 0 kB
```

```
make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/banshee-1.4.3/work/banshee-1-1.4.3/src/Dap/Banshee.Dap.Karma'                                                                 

Compiling Banshee.Dap.Karma.dll...                                                          

error CS0006: cannot find metadata file `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libkarma-0.1.0/image//usr/lib/karma-sharp/karma-sharp.dll'                                                         

Compilation failed: 1 error(s), 0 warnings                                                  

make[4]: *** [../../../bin/Banshee.Dap.Karma.dll] Error 1                                   

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/banshee-1.4.3/work/banshee-1-1.4.3/src/Dap/Banshee.Dap.Karma'                                                                  

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1                                                        

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/banshee-1.4.3/work/banshee-1-1.4.3/src/Dap'                                                                                    

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1                                                        

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/banshee-1.4.3/work/banshee-1-1.4.3/src'                                                                                        

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1                                                        

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/banshee-1.4.3/work/banshee-1-1.4.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2                                                                     

 *                                                                                          

 * ERROR: media-sound/banshee-1.4.3 failed.                                                 

 * Call stack:                                                                              

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile                                  

 *             environment, line 2428:  Called default                                      

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1489:  Called _eapi2_src_compile                           

 *               ebuild.sh, line  643:  Called die                                          

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                            

 *              emake || die "emake failed"                                                 

 *  The die message:                                                                        

 *   emake failed                                                                           

 *                                                                                          

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.       

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/banshee-1.4.3/temp/build.log'.                                                                                      

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/banshee-1.4.3/temp/environment'.                                                                             

 *                                                                                          

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/banshee-1.4.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/banshee-1.4.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/banshee-1.4.3:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/banshee-1.4.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2428:  Called default

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1489:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  643:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed
```

Ich habe nur das gefunden

https://bugs.gentoo.org/219366

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
error CS0006: cannot find metadata file `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libkarma-0.1.0/image//usr/lib/karma-sharp/karma-sharp.dll'
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # ls /usr/lib/karma-sharp/karma-sharp.dll

/usr/lib/karma-sharp/karma-sharp.dll
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

-disable-karma funktioniert beim manuellen kompillieren. Also sollte dort unter den USE-flags karma oder rio eingetragen werden, damit man es deaktivieren kann.

```
# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/banshee/banshee-1.4.3.ebuild,v 1.1 2009/03/05 19:38:35 loki_val Exp $

EAPI=2

inherit eutils mono gnome2-utils fdo-mime

GVER=0.10.9

DESCRIPTION="Import, organize, play, and share your music using a simple and powerful interface."

HOMEPAGE="http://banshee-project.org"

SRC_URI="http://download.banshee-project.org/${PN}/${PN}-1-${PV}.tar.bz2

   mirror://gentoo/banshee-1.4.2-musicbrainz-fix.patch.bz2"

LICENSE="MIT"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="+aac boo daap doc +encode +flac ipod +mad mtp podcast test +vorbis karma"

RDEPEND=">=dev-lang/mono-2

   gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon

   x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme

   sys-apps/dbus

   >=dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.12

   >=dev-dotnet/gconf-sharp-2.24.0

   >=dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.24.0

   >=dev-dotnet/notify-sharp-0.4.0_pre20080912-r1

   >=media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.21-r3

   >=media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-${GVER}

   >=media-libs/gst-plugins-good-${GVER}

   >=media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-${GVER}

   >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-${GVER}

   >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-${GVER}

   >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf-${GVER}

   || (

      >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-${GVER}

      >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdio-${GVER}

   )

   media-libs/musicbrainz:1

   >=dev-dotnet/dbus-glib-sharp-0.4.1

   >=dev-dotnet/dbus-sharp-0.6.1a

   >=dev-dotnet/mono-addins-0.4[gtk]

   >=dev-dotnet/taglib-sharp-2.0.3.1

   >=dev-db/sqlite-3.4

   aac? (

      >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-${GVER}

   )

   boo? (

      >=dev-lang/boo-0.8.1

   )

   daap? (

       >=dev-dotnet/mono-zeroconf-0.8.0-r1

   )

   doc? (

      virtual/monodoc

   )

   encode? (

      >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame-${GVER}

      >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib-${GVER}

   )

   flac? (

      >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-${GVER}

   )

   ipod? (

      >=dev-dotnet/ipod-sharp-0.8.1

        )

        karma? (

                >=media-libs/libkarma-0.1.0

   )

   mad? (

      >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-${GVER}

   )

   mtp? (

      media-libs/libmtp

   )

   vorbis? (

      >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-${GVER}

      >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-${GVER}

   )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   dev-util/pkgconfig"

DOCS="AUTHORS ChangeLog HACKING NEWS README"

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}-1-${PV}

src_prepare() {

   #Upstream bug 563283

   #Author is thansen on freenode.

   epatch "${FILESDIR}/${PN}-1.4.2-metadata-writefail.patch"

   #Upstream bug 527788, our bug 249620

   #tacorner@cornersplace.org is author

   epatch "${WORKDIR}/${PN}-1.4.2-musicbrainz-fix.patch"

}

src_configure() {

      econf                  \

      $(use_enable doc docs)            \

      $(use_enable boo)            \

      $(use_enable mtp)            \

      $(use_enable daap)            \

      $(use_enable ipod)            \

      $(use_enable podcast)            \

      --with-vendor-build-id="Gentoo/${PN}/${PVR}"   \

      --disable-static            \

                --disable-karma                                 \

      --enable-gnome               \

      --enable-schemas-install         \

      --with-gconf-schema-file-dir=/etc/gconf/schemas

}

src_compile() {

   default

}

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "make install failed"

   find "${D}" -name '*.la' -exec rm -rf '{}' '+' || die "la removal failed"

}

pkg_preinst() {

   gnome2_icon_savelist

}

pkg_postinst() {

   fdo-mime_desktop_database_update

   fdo-mime_mime_database_update

   gnome2_icon_cache_update

}

pkg_postrm() {

   fdo-mime_desktop_database_update

   fdo-mime_mime_database_update

   gnome2_icon_cache_update

}
```

 hat bei mir geholfen.

----------

